# Forever 21 launching ANOTHER new line



## Blushbaby (May 12, 2009)

Launching on May 19th instore and online, they'll be launching Love21.







I wanna have high hopes at their attempt at a cheap Mango/Zara-esque line but I'll just sit tight until it's unveiled.

(Praying it won't all be made of polyester either!)


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 12, 2009)

I'm excited, I really do love Forever 21. I'm kinda addicted


----------



## luvsic (May 12, 2009)

I want to see what clothes they offer!! I like some forever 21 stuff, but I hope Love 21 isn't as "cheap looking" as some of the forever 21 stuff can look.


----------



## sweatpea559 (May 12, 2009)

I honestly don't know why they're such a successful company. Half of the clothes I've bought from them fell apart after the first wear, and their return policy sucks. Plus everything is so short... I'm not even that tall and their clothes don't fit me! Maybe I'm just bitter...


----------



## Blushbaby (May 13, 2009)

No, you're totally right! A lot of their clothes are really poorly made with cheap fabrics, but every so often you find a diamond amongst the crap! 

They have some nice jewellery sometimes. I have a few pairs of their earrings.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 13, 2009)

yay i'm excited! i'm a fan of forever 21 (but not a fan of how some of their clothes breaks the first time i wear it) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but what can a poor college student expect?


----------



## dulcekitty (May 13, 2009)

Awesome, I love F21. Very few pieces of what I bought have fallen apart and it's usually spaghetti straps... I buy from them a lot and as long as you look at the fabric content you get a good idea of what wear you can get out of it and how cheap it will look. I'm looking forward to new stuff!


----------

